# Looking for Accelerated Classes in Southern California



## Hessenth (Dec 10, 2009)

Let me explain before I get flamed. I tried googling for programs in my area, but didn't find any. I also don't want to take the program because I want to rush through it. I am currently taking and finishing an EMT-B program at a community college and am likely to fall short 3 hours of being able to test NR. I live in southern California, in the Ventura area. I would like to take an accelerated course because I know the material already, and just want to be able to pass. I don't feel like I would be skimping on my learning experience. 

Any help? And very sorry if this was already answered somewhere, I am in between classes and getting frustrated trying to find an accelerated course nearby.


----------



## So Cal EMT (Dec 11, 2009)

Hessenth said:


> Let me explain before I get flamed. I tried googling for programs in my area, but didn't find any. I also don't want to take the program because I want to rush through it. I am currently taking and finishing an EMT-B program at a community college and am likely to fall short 3 hours of being able to test NR. I live in southern California, in the Ventura area. I would like to take an accelerated course because I know the material already, and just want to be able to pass. I don't feel like I would be skimping on my learning experience.
> 
> Any help? And very sorry if this was already answered somewhere, I am in between classes and getting frustrated trying to find an accelerated course nearby.



Which hours are you lacking? Clinicals? Cant you just make up the 3 hours? Do another ride-a-long?

If not you may wanna check out. www.CIEMT.com  They have accelerated classes in both Hawthorne (@ McCormick Ambulance HQ) and Long Beach. The courses range from 3 weeks to 7 weeks.


----------



## Hessenth (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks. No, my instructor refuses to let me make up 3 hours, even though I was sick and have a doctor's note and have a B+ (A?) in the class. Thanks for the info, btw!

Any more info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 12, 2009)

Link 2 Life in Irvine has an accelerated course.

http://www.link2life.org/Classinfo.asp#EMT1


----------



## only1jomo (Dec 13, 2009)

I just finished an accelerated course with UCLA (F***ing Great).


----------



## MMiz (Dec 13, 2009)

Though it's a ways away, UCLA does have a three week course running from February-March.

A search for California Accelerated EMT Programs also returns:
http://www.caems-academy.com/emtb.htm
http://www.unitekeducation.com/index.php


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jan 12, 2010)

I recommend the UCLA one. Though shorter than many others, the ride-along students from that school usually impress me with their attitude and knowledge (comparatively).


----------

